# Storm Choir Ultimate - Fox Audio Review



## Mike Fox

This library is a beast!




Thanks for watching!


----------



## kgdrum

Thanks for doing this,Storm
Choir Ultimate looks really nice.


----------



## Cory Pelizzari

Well darn, you beat me to it. I'm on my break until the end of January so my video won't come out till February XD


----------



## Mike Fox

Cory Pelizzari said:


> Well darn, you beat me to it. I'm on my break until the end of January so my video won't come out till February XD


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Mike Fox

kgdrum said:


> Thanks for doing this,Storm
> Choir Ultimate looks really nice.


You bet! It really is a new favorite of mine. 

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Levon

Mike Fox said:


> This library is a beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for watching!



Darn it! I thought my spending was over! 😀


----------



## kgdrum

Mike Fox said:


> You bet! It really is a new favorite of mine.
> 
> Thanks for watching.




Question: I already have Wotan and Freyja,in your opinion is there much overlap between these 3?
I’m debating if it’s better to just get Arvo or also get Storm Ultimate .I don’t do much Choir stuff but Strezov really does these so well!
I’m really trying to figure out what Storm U brings to the table that I can’t accomplish with Wotan & Freyja.
Thanks


----------



## Mike Fox

kgdrum said:


> Question: I already have Wotan and Freyja,in your opinion is there much overlap between these 3?
> I’m debating if it’s better to just get Arvo or also get Storm Ultimate .I don’t do much Choir stuff but Strezov really does these so well!
> I’m really trying to figure out what Storm U brings to the table that I can’t accomplish with Wotan & Freyja.
> Thanks


Great question! SCU is different than Wotan or Frejya in the sense that it really shines in the epic department, has 8 different soloists, and overall a very different tone. 

If you don't write much epic choir music, then I recommend to sticking what you already have. Wotan and Frejya are capable of a lot, and can get pretty ballsy too!


----------



## Levon

Finally went ahead and got this before the end of the promotion tomorrow to add to my Xmas purchases of Wotan and Freyja.


----------



## Mike Fox

Levon said:


> Finally went ahead and got this before the end of the promotion tomorrow to add to my Xmas purchases of Wotan and Freyja.


Oh, nice! What are your thoughts?


----------



## Ashermusic

I don’t get hired, nor do I generally like, Epic stuff, so it’s not for me, but George and his team always seem to nail what they attempt. I have several of theirs and I especially love Arva.


----------



## Mike Fox

Ashermusic said:


> I don’t get hired, nor do I generally like, Epic stuff, so it’s not for me, but George and his team always seem to nail what they attempt. I have several of theirs and I especially love Arva.


As much as I like Genesis, Arva has the tone and workflow that just caters to my style a lot more. There's something incredibly intimate about Strezov's libraries that give them lots of soul and character!


----------

